# Wine and Cigars



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

So I have recently found I am enjoying more wines than I used to, perhaps it’s age, or just an ever changing palette. 

I am curious to as others experiences with wines that pair well with cigars, and looking for recommendations.

So far I prefer drier wines. 


"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> So I have recently found I am enjoying more wines than I used to, perhaps it's age, or just an ever changing palette.
> 
> I am curious to as others experiences with wines that pair well with cigars, and looking for recommendations.
> 
> ...


i have been doing that also but don't like white wine...so far i like pinot noir from oregon, rioja tempranillo and carmenere (brands probably varies depending on where you live). the three of them do not overwhelm your mouth with flavor and since you can drink them chilled, they are a good choice for drinking outside in summer.


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll second the pinot noir from Oregon, and specifically the Willamette Valley. It's dry enough that it really highlights the sweetness of the maduros I've been smoking lately.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> i have been doing that also but don't like white wine...so far i like pinot noir from oregon, rioja tempranillo and carmenere (brands probably varies depending on where you live). the three of them do not overwhelm your mouth with flavor and since you can drink them chilled, they are a good choice for drinking outside in summer.


Thanks for the input,

I am very much a newbie when it comes to wines still reading and learning. Looking forward to information folks share here and exploring yet another rabbit hole.

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of white wines, but they tend to pair better with sticks in my opinion. The tannic content of the reds messes with my palate. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Port wine is usually pretty popular because of the sweetness factor. Tobacco and white wines usually don't pair very well....tends to give off a bitter taste for me ....but tastes are defined by the person...not the other way around. Wine tastings are fun...done them all over Italy and France and those experiences helped me develop my own palate for wines and cigars. Remember...it's the journey and exposure to new things that make it fun.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Most fortified wines pair good, especially port and Madeira. I've tried a few reds with cigars and they're either really good or really really bad together. Never tried to pair with a white but I've heard champagne goes good sometimes.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the recommendations and input so far ! 


"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Both of theses are great with Maduro cigars!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Both of theses are great with Maduro cigars!


I will have to research those based on pics, other than that being a wine newbie I have no clue 

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I will have to research those based on pics, other than that being a wine newbie I have no clue
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


If you can find some Vintage Porto from PORTUGAL you will be pleased. The Port here is a Vintage 1992.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> If you can find some Vintage Porto from PORTUGAL you will be pleased. The Port here is a Vintage 1992.


Thanks, I will keep my eyes open.

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> Both of theses are great with Maduro cigars!


man....there is no chance in hell for anybody to find those.....:smile2:


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a local port that pairs well with cigars. I usually always have a bottle on hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> This is a local port that pairs well with cigars. I usually always have a bottle on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion !

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Thank you for the suggestion !
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


 No problem! It isn't cheap but it's a port so it's expected. 16% alcohol so don't stand up too fast. Haha I wasn't a wine drinker till my wife. Over the years she has helped me expand my palette to the fine wines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> No problem! It isn't cheap but it's a port so it's expected. 16% alcohol so don't stand up too fast. Haha I wasn't a wine drinker till my wife. Over the years she has helped me expand my palette to the fine wines.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will have to see if I can find it, sounds interesting of course it is only a port style wine. True port only come from Portugal.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thig said:


> I will have to see if I can find it, sounds interesting of course it is only a port style wine. True port only come from Portugal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


True. VA Style Port. The winery is about 15 minutes from my house. So it's very convenient to pick up a few after work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> True. VA Style Port. The winery is about 15 minutes from my house. So it's very convenient to pick up a few after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably doesn't make it down to Georgia then.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

All I know is I used to drink dry reds quite a bit. I loved cabernets, pino noirs, malbec and red Zin. But... every time I paired them with cigars it was HORRENDOUS. 
Sweet wines like Cafe Zinfandel and Spumante champagne were pretty good with a cigar. Mead was excellent with a strong Nicaraguan. Just my experience.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> All I know is I used to drink dry reds quite a bit. I loved cabernets, pino noirs, malbec and red Zin. But... every time I paired them with cigars it was HORRENDOUS.
> Sweet wines like Cafe Zinfandel and Spumante champagne were pretty good with a cigar. Mead was excellent with a strong Nicaraguan. Just my experience.


Thanks, I have found alone without cigars I am enjoying Riesling wines, haven't had much of a chance to pair them yet though

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

My go to wine (when I want wine, which is rare) is Barefoot sweet red blend. I think its classified as a 
Dessert wine. 
I haven't tried pairing yet though.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks, I have found alone without cigars I am enjoying Riesling wines, haven't had much of a chance to pair them yet though
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


Definitely try a Gewerztraminer. It's a sweet riesling.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thig said:


> Probably doesn't make it down to Georgia then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


From their website. If I see that Ohio pops up I'll have to keep you in mind

Currently, we can ship to Virginia, Alaska, California, Colorado, Florida, Indiana, Minnesota, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, and Washington DC, and are working to add more states. We will post when more shipping options become available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> From their website. If I see that Ohio pops up I'll have to keep you in mind
> 
> Currently, we can ship to Virginia, Alaska, California, Colorado, Florida, Indiana, Minnesota, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, and Washington DC, and are working to add more states. We will post when more shipping options become available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And sadly Alabama is never on the list for alcohol retailers to ship to ....

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> And sadly Alabama is never on the list for alcohol retailers to ship to ....
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


And if I want to order brandy or scotch, Va is NEVER on the list. I hate VA abc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> And if I want to order brandy or scotch, Va is NEVER on the list. I hate VA abc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a mule in TN that lets me use his address for alcohol orders

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Champagne inhand... where are you bro?

If there's one person's opinion I trust on wine, it'd be you.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm a big fan of red wine and cigar pairings. Especially Spanish and Italian wines. Also, there's port being made in bourbon barrels which pair up nicely

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Cossie said:


> Also, there's port being made in bourbon barrels which pair up nicely


There is also bourbon being "finished" in old Port barrels which can be quite tasty.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Well had a 2016 Chianti this evening with dinner, sadly no cigar as the humidity here is worse than Alabama right now. 

Really enjoyed the Chianti though, going to have to grab some back home to try with some pairings of cigars 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

nobody has posted here in a while...lately i have been pairing maduros with dark red blends (gnarly heads, silver totem, the art of cooper, the prisoner, cooper & thief and fog theory, all at room temperature) reasonably priced...they pair really good with a peppery strong maduro. so if you want to try something different, give them a try


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

zcziggy said:


> nobody has posted here in a while...lately i have been pairing maduros with dark red blends (gnarly heads, silver totem, the art of cooper, the prisoner, cooper & thief and fog theory, all at room temperature) reasonably priced...they pair really good with a peppery strong maduro. so if you want to try something different, give them a try


Nice pairing idea.

Think the Margaux 55, would go well. Both full bodied.


----------

